# ARGHHH Tree Huggers



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have been training in Anderson, Texas for the past two weeks. Staying at a nice hotel in Navasota. After a long day of training, I return to the motel and air the dogs. I gather my stuff, while some women tries to get her beautifully coiffed Shelties in the door. Of course, they do not sit, heel or otherwise obey her. As I am about to enter the shower, the front desk calls me and says that someone is threatening to call the police if I do not take my dogs out of the chassis mount truck and put them in the room.
I tell them "Call the Police." I take my shower, change clothes, walk to the front desk and who should I meet but the Sheltie Lady and the Police. 

She says "I am not trying to jack with you" (first words out of her mouth). I respond "Right." I tell the cop I am happy to show him my insulated Ainley Chassis Mount, but not that "woman." We walk to the truck. I show him the chassis mount, the insulated walls and floors. The dog mats and dog beds. I tell him that these are hunting dogs, not lap dogs. He tells me that my truck is nicer than the animal shelter. End of story.

But, what a pile of crap


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope all this crap aint coming to Texas.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I think what it comes down to is people just don't know how to mind their own business. I couldn't fathom telling someone what to do with their own animals unless it was the most dire situation. Kudos for standing your ground and not just giving in to make the nuisance go away.


----------



## Mike Perry (Jun 26, 2003)

You were much more civil than I.
Last year at a test in Miss., while at dinner, a drunk 30 something chick told me in the parking lot of a restaurant "I would really appreciate it if you would take those animals out of that box". My dogs were in a very nice MTCK 5 hole box with lights and fans.
I replied" I would really appreciate it if you would mind your own business".
The conversation went quickly downhill and ended with me just driving away as she jogged along the truck giving me the single finger salute.
MP


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Hopefully she was just passing through Texas.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Brad said:


> I hope all this crap aint coming to Texas.


It's coming everywhere.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Brad said:


> I hope all this crap aint coming to Texas.



The woman is driving a Ford Expedition, Texas License FY97F. So sorry - she's one of yours.


----------



## Madluke (Dec 3, 2010)

Smartphones, Internet 24 /7 instant news, social media ... People forget simple manners about minding their own business and think they are somehow so much more informed these days.

Sounds rather amuzing compared to the 13 inches of rain soaked frozen snow I've dealt with today. Rather envious of your warmer weather eventfull day. Who knows maybe you'll see her at the coctail lounge and have another story for tomorrow!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe it was a rental.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

People can be really annoying sometimes, but I think alot of them have no idea how nice those dog boxes are. They're imagining a steel metal hotbox like you'd find in a pow camp for torturing prisoners, not insulation, beds, fans and traveling in style  

People are crazy nowadays though...they have strollers for dogs now! Why on earth would you take your dog for a walk where you pushed it in a stroller instead of it getting exercise through WALKING? Why on earth would you want to wear your dog in a pouch on your chest as if it were a human baby? Dogs actually have working legs by the time they go home from the breeder in most cases. Why do people need to treat them like babies instead? 

I think it's weird....and so sad too....lol!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Maybe it was a rental.



Sorry, Wayne. I think it is a 2005 or so Expedition


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Too bad you had to experience that! Sometimes pet dog people are the most ignorant. Yet their dogs are the most ill mannered! Cudos to that officer! Hope you have better training days ahead without meeting up with the likes of her again!IMO


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to weigh in at least partially on the side of the woman. I think that the best approach would have been to ask the desk to give you a few minutes as you had just stepped out of the shower and then take your shower, go down and be an ambassador for the sport. Meet the woman, show her how nice the accommodations are in the truck (I have never seen inside one of those either) and assure her that the dogs are well taken care of. That might have made a friend out of someone who was, after all, just concerned about the welfare of your animals. When people approach you concerned about the welfare of your animals in the trucks, why not take the opportunity to show off the truck? Would two or three minutes kill you? Wouldn't it be better to take a chance and possibly win a friend instead of absolutely solidifying an enemy? Dog trucks in parking lots is a close as many people will ever get to a hunt test of field trial. Why convince them that the folks who participate in these activities really are jerks?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

HPL said:


> I think I'm going to weigh in at least partially on the side of the woman. I think that the best approach would have been to ask the desk to give you a few minutes as you had just stepped out of the shower and then take your shower, go down and be an ambassador for the sport. Meet the woman, show her how nice the accommodations are in the truck (I have never seen inside one of those either) and assure her that the dogs are well taken care of. That might have made a friend out of someone who was, after all, just concerned about the welfare of your animals. When people approach you concerned about the welfare of your animals in the trucks, why not take the opportunity to show off the truck? Would two or three minutes kill you? Wouldn't it be better to take a chance and possibly win a friend instead of absolutely solidifying an enemy? Dog trucks in parking lots is a close as many people will ever get to a hunt test of field trial. Why convince them that the folks who participate in these activities really are jerks?


Wowsers. I won't speak for Ted, but when someone's first order of business is to call the police on me, the relationship is off to a rocky start. I've dealt with these types. They aren't curious and no amount of reasoning will convince them that you have the dog's best interest in mind. It's not uncommon for do-gooders to "emancipate" dogs from a crate or box at a hotel even near highways. People who are either too rude or too stupid to mind their own business don't deserve the kind of treatment you describe. Anybody with half a brain understands that a guy that has a $20,000 stainless box on his $50,000 truck probably cares about his dog's welfare.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

If you spend all your time being an "ambassador" to noisy @$$holes ,you'd get nothing done. Handled well Ted ! (probably better than me)


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

HPL said:


> I think I'm going to weigh in at least partially on the side of the woman. I think that the best approach would have been to ask the desk to give you a few minutes as you had just stepped out of the shower and then take your shower, go down and be an ambassador for the sport. Meet the woman, show her how nice the accommodations are in the truck (I have never seen inside one of those either) and assure her that the dogs are well taken care of. That might have made a friend out of someone who was, after all, just concerned about the welfare of your animals. When people approach you concerned about the welfare of your animals in the trucks, why not take the opportunity to show off the truck? Would two or three minutes kill you? Wouldn't it be better to take a chance and possibly win a friend instead of absolutely solidifying an enemy? Dog trucks in parking lots is a close as many people will ever get to a hunt test of field trial. Why convince them that the folks who participate in these activities really are jerks?



Well HPL, I agree with you. I would have tried this first. And I have. One couple I met this way called me later for a friend looking for a lab pup. I pointed them in the right direction for the temperament that would best suit their family's lifestyle. There is always time to call in the law later.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Ya'll know what opinions are like, don't ya?

I'm with Ted.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Charles C. said:


> Wowsers. I won't speak for Ted, but when someone's first order of business is to call the police on me, the relationship is off to a rocky start. I've dealt with these types. They aren't curious and no amount of reasoning will convince them that you have the dog's best interest in mind. It's not uncommon for do-gooders to "emancipate" dogs from a crate or box at a hotel even near highways. People who are either too rude or too stupid to mind their own business don't deserve the kind of treatment you describe. Anybody with half a brain understands that a guy that has a $20,000 stainless box on his $50,000 truck probably cares about his dog's welfare.



You and Shawn are just flat wrong. I have met plenty of folks with attitudes like yours in all walks of life and they mostly just make things harder for the rest of us. I couldn't have given you anything like a good estimate as to what a dog box like that costs nor would the price you paid for your truck have ANY bearing on my guess as to how you treat your animals. How gentle would you be if someone came up to you and expressed concern for your dogs' welfare in person (as opposed to suggesting that they would call the cops)? As your first name is Charles I'm going to assume that you are a male. A woman might be afraid (and by your post, sounds like justifiably) to question your behavior in person, so calling the hotel manager and suggesting that the police should be involved might seem like a reasonable act. It is neither stupid nor rude to question someone's treatment of their animals. How many CHILDREN do we hear about every year that either die of cold or heat in a closed vehicle?


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Ted Shih said:


> Sorry, Wayne. I think it is a 2005 or so Expedition


Get a rope ? &#55357;&#56840;

Unfortunately indoctrination comes slowly..... shame too Texas is the last hope.... CO dang sure ain't winning any prizes &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

I like HPL's idea, but sometimes you just know when you meet people whether or not the'll be receptive to learning something new. I also like to reserve the right to NOT have to explain myself to strangers when I've done nothing wrong....moreso when I'm hot, and tired and in need of a shower, lol!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

HPL said:


> You and Shawn are just flat wrong. I have met plenty of folks with attitudes like yours in all walks of life and they mostly just make things harder for the rest of us. I couldn't have given you anything like a good estimate as to what a dog box like that costs nor would the price you paid for your truck have ANY bearing on my guess as to how you treat your animals. How gentle would you be if someone came up to you and expressed concern for your dogs' welfare in person (as opposed to suggesting that they would call the cops)? As your first name is Charles I'm going to assume that you are a male. A woman might be afraid (and by your post, sounds like justifiably) to question your behavior in person, so calling the hotel manager and suggesting that the police should be involved might seem like a reasonable act. It is neither stupid nor rude to question someone's treatment of their animals. How many CHILDREN do we hear about every year that either die of cold or heat in a closed vehicle?


From the OP- "As I am about to enter the shower, the front desk calls me and says that someone is threatening to call the police if I do not take my dogs out of the chassis mount truck and put them in the room."


IF-- someone approaches and questions/ expresses concerns - (I understand and appreciate)
When - someone threatens to call the Authorities First - (Game on ).


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

HPL said:


> I think I'm going to weigh in at least partially on the side of the woman. I think that the best approach would have been to ask the desk to give you a few minutes as you had just stepped out of the shower and then take your shower, go down and be an ambassador for the sport. Meet the woman, show her how nice the accommodations are in the truck (I have never seen inside one of those either) and assure her that the dogs are well taken care of. That might have made a friend out of someone who was, after all, just concerned about the welfare of your animals. When people approach you concerned about the welfare of your animals in the trucks, why not take the opportunity to show off the truck? Would two or three minutes kill you? Wouldn't it be better to take a chance and possibly win a friend instead of absolutely solidifying an enemy? Dog trucks in parking lots is a close as many people will ever get to a hunt test of field trial. Why convince them that the folks who participate in these activities really are jerks?


HPL

You inhabit a different planet than I do. I do not believe that in this life - lion and the sheep will lie down next to one another, or that swords will be beaten into plow shares. Nor do I believe that three minutes will change someone's underlying attitudes. In the same vein, I have no interest in discourse with someone who tells me that if I don't get my dogs out of my truck, they will call the police. By the way, what do you think her underlying beliefs were - if the first words out of her mouth were "I'm not trying to jack with you."

By the way, I haven't noticed you exhibiting this kind of approach in your posts. Is this a "do as I say, not as I do kind of thing?"

I wouldn't change a thing that I did - except for hold the door open for the bimbo.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

HPL said:


> You and Shawn are just flat wrong. I have met plenty of folks with attitudes like yours in all walks of life and they mostly just make things harder for the rest of us. I couldn't have given you anything like a good estimate as to what a dog box like that costs nor would the price you paid for your truck have ANY bearing on my guess as to how you treat your animals. How gentle would you be if someone came up to you and expressed concern for your dogs' welfare in person (as opposed to suggesting that they would call the cops)? As your first name is Charles I'm going to assume that you are a male. A woman might be afraid (and by your post, sounds like justifiably) to question your behavior in person, so calling the hotel manager and suggesting that the police should be involved might seem like a reasonable act. It is neither stupid nor rude to question someone's treatment of their animals. How many CHILDREN do we hear about every year that either die of cold or heat in a closed vehicle?


I will try harder in my life to make things easier on you by letting people walk on me while you try to justify YOUR life to complete stranger. The lady seemed not concerned ,but noisy and in need of drama and attention if she called the cops BEFORE questioning the dog owner.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Ted Shih said:


> HPL
> 
> You inhabit a different planet than I do. I do not believe that in this life - lion and the sheep will lie down next to one another, or that swords will be beaten into plow shares. Nor do I believe that three minutes will change someone's underlying attitudes. In the same vein, I have no interest in discourse with someone who tells me that if I don't get my dogs out of my truck, they will call the police. By the way, what do you think her underlying beliefs were - if the first words out of her mouth were "I'm not trying to jack with you."
> 
> .



This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ 

+1


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

J Hoggatt said:


> From the OP- "As I am about to enter the shower, the front desk calls me and says that someone is threatening to call the police if I do not take my dogs out of the chassis mount truck and put them in the room."
> 
> IF-- someone approaches and questions/ expresses concerns - (I understand and appreciate)
> When - someone threatens to call the Authorities First - (Game on ).



I forgot to mention. When the front desk clerk called me, he said "I told her that you bring the dogs into the room at night. But, she wants them in now." 

After the police left, I went to the front desk to speak with the clerk. He said he was sorry, that he told her that I bring the dogs into the room at night, but that she wanted them in immediately. So, what does that tell you about her agenda?


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

ChessieMom said:


> I like HPL's idea, but sometimes you just know when you meet people whether or not the'll be receptive to learning something new. I also like to reserve the right to NOT have to explain myself to strangers when I've done nothing wrong*....moreso when I'm hot, and tired and in need of a shower, lol![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Well, I hope you noticed that I didn't suggest that the OP dash down and talk to the woman, but rather that he go ahead and take his shower and then go down and behave like a true Texas gentleman. Not only would that have perhaps won a convert, but might also have prevented a LEO from wasting his valuable time dealing with this.


----------



## waycool (Jan 23, 2014)

Ted you done good.... BUT (butt ugly truth) you live in Golden and managed the good fortune to find the one "tree hugger" in Texas ? Now that is funny right there! 

Best of luck in your trials hope you accomplish your goals!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

HPL said:


> You and Shawn are just flat wrong. I have met plenty of folks with attitudes like yours in all walks of life and they mostly just make things harder for the rest of us. I couldn't have given you anything like a good estimate as to what a dog box like that costs nor would the price you paid for your truck have ANY bearing on my guess as to how you treat your animals. How gentle would you be if someone came up to you and expressed concern for your dogs' welfare in person (as opposed to suggesting that they would call the cops)? As your first name is Charles I'm going to assume that you are a male. A woman might be afraid (and by your post, sounds like justifiably) to question your behavior in person, so calling the hotel manager and suggesting that the police should be involved might seem like a reasonable act. It is neither stupid nor rude to question someone's treatment of their animals. How many CHILDREN do we hear about every year that either die of cold or heat in a closed vehicle?


And if we don't keep score at little league games and even the team that won no games in the soccer league gets trophies, our kids will be much better off.

 :barf:

Stop it.


----------



## HPL (Jan 27, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> HPL
> 
> By the way, I haven't noticed you exhibiting this kind of approach in your posts. Is this a "do as I say, not as I do kind of thing?"


Actually, I believe that most of the time, even when I disagree with someone's position, I do it civilly. Even here I have been completely polite and civil. I explained what I thought the better approach would be and why. Didn't call anybody any derogatory names, question anyone's cognitive ability, nor cast aspersions on anyone's lineage. Didn't even point out the the word "nosy" doesn't have an "I" in it. As tempting as those things sometimes are, they are seldom productive. I really don't have anything else to say about this incident. I think the OP might have gotten a better outcome for the sport had he handled it differently, maybe not. We'll never know.

As to Rick's post, man, you don't know me AT ALL.


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Ted,
You handled it the right way. I would have told the clerk on the phone to "go ahead call'em." You have no need to justify your actions to her, or the police for that matter. It is obvious bowing down to her would not have earned a friend or ambassador, but rather made you look like a fool. 

Despite what others have said here.... you done right in my book


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

ChessieMom said:


> People can be really annoying sometimes, but I think alot of them have no idea how nice those dog boxes are. They're imagining a steel metal hotbox like you'd find in a pow camp for torturing prisoners, not insulation, beds, fans and traveling in style
> QUOTE]
> Amazing the difference in mentality of people, I have four kennels in the back of my truck with the Mud River Kennel covers on them. I constantly get people telling me that I spoil my dogs. While I wouldn't leave my dogs overnight in the kennels at anything below probably about 20F many people here in Alaska will line the kennels with straw and with the cover, dogs stay in them overnight with out any problems. While we don't get many days of hot weather, most people I know will have door mounted fans for circulation. Again many folks think the dogs are just spoiled because of the fans. As far as the chassis mounted dog boxes go, most are better equipped than the hotels the owner is staying in. Last hotel I stayed in didn't even have a coffee pot in the room for crying out loud. You can bet when I buy my next truck and have a chassis mount box installed it will be all inclusive with coffee pot. People just need to worry about there own lives because they usually have more faults than they can count. In an effort to make themselves feel better they look for other people to complain about. Ted I think you handled the situation far better than I would have. I would have probably had a colorful exchange with the woman, once I was done proving to the policeman the dogs weren't in harms way.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree with what Ted did. The only part I can't believe is that he found a "nice hotel" in Navasota. LOL!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

I agree with Ted. And I am a person who takes my dog's into the hotel room. One sleeps on the bed. They have the life, *so I think*! 

But I know what you folks trailers and dog kennels are like. They are really beautiful, safe and insulated. 

My problem with going to that lady and speaking with her as some suggested is I would not be sure how she would react to me. Also she did not want to go that route as she immediately involved the police. Obviously a very misinformed pet owner. I don't mind being an ambassador if it is a two way street! IMO


----------



## Dave McNeill (Jan 31, 2014)

Another reason to teach our children and grandchildren things of the outdoors .
take them hunting training fishing then they will understand our lifestyles.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

waycool said:


> Ted you done good.... BUT (butt ugly truth) you live in Golden and managed the good fortune to find the one "tree hugger" in Texas ? Now that is funny right there!
> 
> Best of luck in your trials hope you accomplish your goals!


I LOLed about that myself. Wasn't there a trial in CO where the town cops told everyone they couldn't keep their dogs in trucks?

In my town the K9 cops keep their dogs in the back seats of their cruisers. They have bars in the windows with the fans, but still it gets way hotter in those things than an insulated kennel even with the fans on. Had one come up and check out my truck once and now he is trying to convince the city to get them pickups with insulated slide-ins.


----------



## Spry (Dec 29, 2013)

Most of this type don't understand the meaning of a Working Retriever, or any animal for that matter.
Since most don't work them selfs. How else could you find the time to monitor the rest of the world.
How could a animal enjoy the work it was bred for?

Lee


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Ted,
As a certified "tree hugger" I resent being labeled in with low information busy-bodies. Glad however that you stood your ground and especially happy that you were lucky enough to have an intelligent cop respond. 
I've never had to deal with someone accusing us of mistreating our dogs - I'd be happy to show them our annual vet bills which are a multiple of what we spend on ourselves  - but I did have to advise a WalMart matron that if she did not get her urchins fingers off of my dog box I would happily cut them off and feed to the dogs inside.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Also she did not want to go that route as she immediately involved the police. Obviously a very misinformed pet owner. I don't mind being an ambassador if it is a two way street! IMO


She didn't immediately involve the police. When the call came in that someone was complaining and if the dogs werenot taken into the hotel, THEN they would call the police. There was an opportunity to educate the public, but the choice was made to call the cops. She was obviously concerned about the dogs and didn't understand chassis mounted dog trucks. She could have been savings dogs lived instead of inconveniencing Ted. 

I also would have tried to avoid calling the cops because in my opinion, they should be out saving lives, etc, not dealing with something that perhaps I could have dealt with myself. Perhaps just approaching her. And saying "I understand you are concerned about my dogs..... Let me show your their ride..." Could have changed the whole situation. 

i am always amazed of how society continues to show a lack of civility towards others..... An eye for an eye doesn't always cut it.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

JusticeDog said:


> She didn't immediately involve the police. When the call came in that someone was complaining and if the dogs werenot taken into the hotel, THEN they would call the police. There was an opportunity to educate the public, but the choice was made to call the cops. She was obviously concerned about the dogs and didn't understand chassis mounted dog trucks. She could have been savings dogs lived instead of inconveniencing Ted.
> 
> I also would have tried to avoid calling the cops because in my opinion, they should be out saving lives, etc, not dealing with something that perhaps I could have dealt with myself. Perhaps just approaching her. And saying "I understand you are concerned about my dogs..... Let me show your their ride..." Could have changed the whole situation.
> 
> i am always amazed of how society continues to show a lack of civility towards others..... An eye for an eye doesn't always cut it.


I understand what you are saying but it could have been better handled on the desk clerk's and her part. She could have had the desk clerk tell Ted what the problem was and why she did not like what Ted was doing with his dogs. And say she wanted an explanation? Ted then could have the opportunity to explain why he chose not to put the dogs inside. Not just she is going to call the police if...he did not comply to her request. I firmly believe she would not have been satisfied and Ted still would have to explain to the enforcement. I think the scenario was best b/c then the law will tell her (if case she is dissatisfied) which is always better than confronting individuals this day and age. IMO


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> I understand what you are saying but it could have been better handled on the desk clerk's and her part. She could have had the desk clerk tell Ted what the problem was and why she did not like what Ted was doing with his dogs. And say she wanted an explanation? Ted then could have the opportunity to explain why he chose not to put the dogs inside. Not just she is going to call the police if...he did not comply to her request. I firmly believe she would not have been satisfied and Ted still would have to explain to the enforcement. I think the scenario was best b/c then the law will tell her (if case she is dissatisfied) which is always better than confronting individuals this day and age. IMO



Read again. 

The desk clerk told the woman that I bring my dogs in at night. She wanted them brought in immediately - or she was going to call the police. 

I don't placate those that threaten me. 

For those who believe that they could have - or should have done otherwise - I say Publisher's Clearing House is looking for you.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ted Shih said:


> Read again.
> 
> The desk clerk told the woman that I bring my dogs in at night. She wanted them brought in immediately - or she was going to call the police.
> 
> ...


Okay I am not disagreeing!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Okay I am not disagreeing!



I understand. I simply think some of the responses here are silly ... and formed in an artificial vacuum.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I think what some of you don't understand is these folks don't listen to reason. I had a neighbor who mentioned three or four times that my dogs looked skinny. I explained that they ate plenty of high quality food and that they were thin because they got a ton of exercise. Around that time one of my dogs started having problems with loose stools. This went on for weeks and I tried everything including switching foods. I later found out that the neighbor was feeding my dogs scraps and treats everyday when I wasn't home. If you think you can reason with a mindless busy body, go ahead, but I won't waste time doing it again.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> I understand what you are saying but it could have been better handled on the desk clerk's and her part. She could have had the desk clerk tell Ted what the problem was and why she did not like what Ted was doing with his dogs. And say she wanted an explanation? Ted then could have the opportunity to explain why he chose not to put the dogs inside. Not just she is going to call the police if...he did not comply to her request. I firmly believe she would not have been satisfied and Ted still would have to explain to the enforcement. I think the scenario was best b/c then the law will tell her (if case she is dissatisfied) which is always better than confronting individuals this day and age. IMO


It's all in the approach.... Greeting her with an "I understand you are concerned about my dogs" typically will disarm a person. If it doesn't then so be it. The cops waste their time. It's the bullying approach or, the go "f" yourself that is confrontational and can cause problems in this day and age. I don't think there was any fear of a woman with shelties.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

She was on a mission with righteous indignation from the start. She had already escalated the encounter to the third level before her communication with Ted. You can't fix (or reason with) stupid.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Someone recently told me that "it never pays to argue with an idiot"

It seems as though in situations like that, having the authorities involved prevents escalation. 

I like that idea.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Since dog trucks are fairly common both in the area and at the local hotels and motels the hotel manager should have and could have defused the situation by explaining that dog people are very good customers who take very good care of their animals and are respectful of the rights of others.


----------



## Criquetpas (Sep 14, 2004)

From one ex-cop to another ex-cop, would rather deal with the cops Ted, then try to explain something to a miscreant . Would have done the same thing.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I agree with Ted on this one. 

If someone approaches me to ask about the dogs being in the dog box, I will explain it and show them the box. However, if they threaten me with the police before any other conversation has taken place, and try to tell me what and when to do something with my dogs, my response will be the same as Ted's.

Not long after I moved here, I was pulling into the Walmart parking lot and saw a truck with a dog topper on it. My thought? "Cool...dog people!" After I parked my truck, I saw a lady pushing her shopping cart to that truck, so I figured I'd go over and meet a dog person. (Sled dogs, not retrievers) When she saw me walking over, her posture immediately became defensive, until we had exchanged a few words. She said she is so tired of people telling her how cruel it is to make dogs ride in the topper, when they should be riding in the cab in the A/C. Of course, they don't bother to ask about that big A/C unit sitting on the topper itself.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

EdA said:


> Since dog trucks are fairly common both in the area and at the local hotels and motels the hotel manager should have and could have defused the situation by explaining that dog people are very good customers who take very good care of their animals and are respectful of the rights of others.



the manager tried. She wanted to call police and did


----------



## Dan Hurst (Nov 30, 2007)

Woman must have been a transplant from Colorado.


----------



## afdahl (Jul 5, 2004)

Recently I took Hunter Education with my son. Along with safety, there's a LOT of emphasis on public relations. The curriculum was created by people who recognize that our sport is practiced by a minority, a small minority, in a world where the vast majority of voters have no contact and little knowledge. Non-hunting voters are up for grabs. We were urged to be ambassadors for the sport, in a general sense, and advised of specific areas where non-hunters tend to have very different sensibilities than ours. We were also cautioned about avoiding playing into the anti-hunters' narratives.

An important point is that, despite their noise, the anti-hunters are a small minority, too. Most non-hunters are agnostic; the impression we make on them can make a difference.

When it comes to dog busybodies, it seems there's a huge network out there promoting and encouraging everyone to mind other peoples' business, and to judge rapidly without any interest in being informed. Some people on the bandwagon might be otherwise reasonable people who have just had the message reinforced from many sides. I think it is in our interest to work on P.R. with these folks as with non-hunters, and that we gain more by assuming that they're persuadable than the opposite. Note that lots of people get the advisories about cars being hot and becoming "death traps" for dogs (and children), and don't have any idea that it's the glass windows that let heat in but not out. So they're well-meaning but ignorant.

But let's not ask for the moon! When someone intrudes, judges, gives an ultimatum, calls the police, and you're pissed off, letting the professionals handle it is IMO a classy solution. Some people can disarm and "kill with kindness" at a moment's notice; others of us are better off avoiding situations that might turn into a confrontation. LEOs are trained in tact and de-escalation and dealing with crap like this is part of their job.

I hope I do as well as Ted next time it happens to me.

Amy Dahl


----------



## Jmeade (Dec 18, 2012)

This reminds me of a story my father just told me. A few weeks ago he was walking his dog (a miniature schnauzer) at the local park. We live in western PA, so it was cold and there was snow on the ground. He had a lady stop him and tell him that he really should have a coat/jacket on his dog when it is cold out. He said that he was quite perplexed by her comment so he just responded with "he's already wearing one" obviously referring to the dog's natural coat, and just kept walking.


----------



## jacduck (Aug 17, 2011)

Ted Shih said:


> So, what does that tell you about her agenda?


I saw a Houston newspaper article where the gist was TX is going liberal in the next election..... Methnks she voted commie like we have now.....


----------



## Olddog (Feb 28, 2009)

I will say that I would side with Ted in this matter also, having been involved in a similar situation myself.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

I find that communication is actually construde as confrontation by folks like the women involved. The faster you can isolate yourself from them and their agendas the better......remember what you say can and will be used against you. Dealing with the educationed and rational authorities is a much safer option.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I've been accused more than once about "abusing my dogs" - one time I was escorted out of a restaurant while I was tryng to enjoy my beer and the person who complained was an employee who did not have the balls to come talk to me, but rather just called the cops/animal control; another was a PETA chick who called the cops when I attempted to be nice and explain to her "my kids" were okay....good thing she was such a busy body and the cops did a complete vehicle search when she refused to show them her driver's license....got a good chuckle out that one...heck, one report stated I had dogs in a "pizza box" - whatever that is? 

I've tried several approaches to handling people...I will tell you, those who are truly interested in the welfare of dogs and don't have an agenda will talk to you - and in the case of the PETA chick, one such couple who I had talked to earlier stopped by when they saw the cops talking to me and defended what I was doing - so there are good eggs and bad eggs out there, you learn real quick which ones truly are just good people looking out for animals but can be educated and those who just want to stir the poop. 

I would of more than likely handled the situation the way Ted did given the fact that the front desk clerk had already attempted to explain that all was okay, that should of been good enough. 

As a side note - not all law enforcement personnel are professional, in the case of the time I was pulled out of the restaurant, the animal control guys were trying hard to find something wrong with the situation and even had the nerve to suggest my dogs would of been better off in a Vari kennel vs. my dog box? They even ended up checking up with my Vet two days after because I did not have tags on my dogs, but I did have my Vet's card on me and gave them one....that was another good chuckle, since everyone in the Vet office knows me, they told the guy he was insane to think my dogs were even close to being abused! 

FOM


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

A karate chop to the throat works.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

HNTFSH said:


> A karate chop to the throat works.


Not when you are vertically challenged!


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Personally Ted did the right thing involving the police. We can't see what is coming, bad things happen when people have the mindset this woman had. After the situation the police had all the info required to move forward had those doors been forced opened.

I'll deal with people like that in my own way. My biggest fear is them not letting the situation go and more harm is caused to the dogs because of someone's failure to be educated.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Maybe Ted should have showed her how nice his boxes are ....from the inside out


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

FOM said:


> Not when you are vertically challenged!


You vertically challenged folks have an even more effective option for where to place the karate chop.
Additionally in your case Lainee I'm pretty sure that anyone who messes with your dogs would quickly learn that dynamite DOES come in small packages!!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I have been lucky. I live smack dab in the middle of a PETA like culture. But everywhere I have gone with the MTCK box on my truck, people have asked questions and wanted to know about it. So far no one has called the cops or tried to let my dogs out. It probably helps that the Chessie allows NO ONE to approach his box except us without going into his complete Cujo routine. Don't think anyone would try to open either box! But I don't kid myself, it will happen some day, so I always lock the boxes and park them where I can keep an eye out.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Too bad she wasn't there last weekend during the seminar or on a trial weekend; she would have needed to summon the National Guard considering all the tortured animals in their over-sized, insulated, stainless steel, padded-bottom dog boxes!


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

mjh345 said:


> You vertically challenged folks have an even more effective option for where to place the karate chop.
> Additionally in your case Lainee I'm pretty sure that anyone who messes with your dogs would quickly learn that dynamite DOES come in small packages!!


Stretch a little more often and get the outside edge of your foot on the sweet spot.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Also she did not want to go that route as she immediately involved the police..... I don't mind being an ambassador if it is a two way street! IMO


I think this is the key point. I've had to deal with this kind of thing, as have most of us. You have to make a decision up front as to how much your 'concerned onlooker' wants to listen, and whether it's worth the effort. If I think there's room for education, then I've taken a few minutes to go through the "let me show you how this box is made - like a tank. The dogs are safer than I am" while pointing out the comfortable bedding, roominess, insulation, venting and fans. Usually ending the conversation with "my dogs live better, eat better, and get better medical care than I do, and I do everything I can for their well-being." Once I even had Blaze jump out of his box, knowing that he'd bounce around happily, looking healthy and all shiny-coated. That ended the conversation with the misinformed but well-meaning woman saying "ooooh he's beautiful, can I pet him?" She had approached me in a hotel parking lot, with concern and some skepticism, but not belligerence. She wished me luck at the trial as I left for the day.

On the other hand, when faced with closed-minded ignorance, I've cut off the conversation with "why don't you spend your time chasing the yahoos with dogs hanging loose in the back of open bed pick up trucks?"

You have to pick your battles, and that's what I think Ted did. Rightly so.


----------



## Dman (Feb 26, 2003)

Dan Hurst said:


> Woman must have been a transplant from Colorado.


and probably resides in Austin now.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Ted Shih said:


> I have been training in Anderson, Texas for the past two weeks. Staying at a nice hotel in Navasota. After a long day of training, I return to the motel and air the dogs. I gather my stuff, while some women tries to get her beautifully coiffed Shelties in the door. Of course, they do not sit, heel or otherwise obey her. As I am about to enter the shower, the front desk calls me and says that someone is threatening to call the police if I do not take my dogs out of the chassis mount truck and put them in the room.
> I tell them "Call the Police." I take my shower, change clothes, walk to the front desk and who should I meet but the Sheltie Lady and the Police.
> 
> She says "I am not trying to jack with you" (first words out of her mouth). I respond "Right." I tell the cop I am happy to show him my insulated Ainley Chassis Mount, but not that "woman." We walk to the truck. I show him the chassis mount, the insulated walls and floors. The dog mats and dog beds. I tell him that these are hunting dogs, not lap dogs. He tells me that my truck is nicer than the animal shelter. End of story.
> ...


Your fault Ted. If you will stay in a one star hotel you won't have these problems. The folks at one star hotels NEVER want the police to come around and they tend to mind their own business (when they aren't breaking into your vehicle).

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Paul Frey (Jun 15, 2012)

Good for you. About time people stand up to idiots like that.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've had this happen to me lots of times. This last time was in December. Serena and I were up in Portland visiting some of her family while I trained during the day. The house at the end of the street decided to call the cops at 11pm and turn me in. Since there was no way for the cops to know which house I was in 3 of them walked to each house in the neighborhood asking about the truck. They had to wake up about 15 of these people's neighbors. The cop already new what the truck was but he had to follow up on the complaint. Turns out he worked as a cop previously in my home town and I had trained one of his hunting buddies dogs. We talked for about 45 minutes. He then laughed and said he had to go back down and wake up the complainer and let them know everything with the dogs is fine, however all of his neighbors are now pissed at them for being woke up by cops in the middle of the night. Karma is a real bitch....

/Paul


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

some times you can't fix stupid several years ago I had a English setter he died at 11 years old about 6 mo later I rescued a 9 mo old setter I put him out to air about 1/2 hour I went to get him and he was gone I went around to all the neighbors asking . the last person I talked to said she saw someone take him I called the police and the humane center and was told they had him and were coming out to cite me for abuse of a animal I asked why and they said the dog has lost a lot of weight. I told them that he was within the range of a young dog and would bring in the vets record ,it turns out that they thought he was the old dog 
. they were going to write me up any way I ended up having to get a lawyer and threaten to sue before they dropped it


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

Ted You did the right thing. A couple of years ago at our trial someone at the hotel called the OSPCA about the dogs being left in the trucks on a warm summer night. The pros involved tried to explain that the dogs had never been inside over night and to bring 8 or 10 into a hotel room which did not allow dogs was really not an option. It just happened that a local business man with an air conditioned building saw what was happening and offered to let the handlers park their vehicles inside his building for the night. I don't know what would have happened had he not been there. The local OSPCA are very anal and were threatening to confiscate and charge. The handlers would have been forced to leave town.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

This is why I like my crates in the back of my tented window campershell, we fly by the radar providing the dogs don't bark. Seems like every 3-4th time you stay at a hotel with dog boxes, your disturbed at least once, even if there are thirty other dog-trucks in the same parking lot . Thank Goodness for kennel locks as people love to mess with those little handles; like they have a right to look in; unless you have a mean truck dog who keeps them away . As for this situation I'm all for helping out the sport through education, however if a lady made it her business to mess with my shower and evening, after I've had a long day. It would probably be better for her to call the cop than have to deal with me .

People don't stand up for themselves enough; I bet the look on her face; when the desk clerk told he says go ahead call the cop was classic.


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

All I can say Ted, is you dun good.
They live amoungst us, even on this forum.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

3 cheers for ted!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ndk3819 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ever had one give you grief at the park for having the training collar on your dog while their mix/beagle/lab whatever it was is so fat it basically waddles to get around? Sometimes a head shake and a chuckle is all that can be done. Luckily I have not yet had to deal with law enforcement but i'm sure i'll get my chance some day.


----------



## ChessieMom (Aug 28, 2013)

HPL said:


> ChessieMom said:
> 
> 
> > I like HPL's idea, but sometimes you just know when you meet people whether or not the'll be receptive to learning something new. I also like to reserve the right to NOT have to explain myself to strangers when I've done nothing wrong*....moreso when I'm hot, and tired and in need of a shower, lol![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JimB (Aug 31, 2012)

The only thing I would have done different is to invite the lady to join the cop on the investigation of the trailer as it sounds like she was not invited for the inspection. If she wanted to continue complaining on the way there, just let her put her own foot in her mouth until the cop tells her that everything is fine. It is nice she showed concern about the dogs, but just not educated enough to know better. If she seen it herself she would know better for the next time.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Your fault Ted. If you will stay in a one star hotel you won't have these problems. The folks at one star hotels NEVER want the police to come around and they tend to mind their own business (when they aren't breaking into your vehicle).
> 
> Lonnie Spann


Lonnie,

If you ever come to Cheraw, the Days Inn is your kind of place. The tree hugger would be robbed between her room and the hotel office and the cops are afraid to show up even of someone called, which the patrons would certainly not do.

I am always worried about somthing like this happening--not at the typical trial hotels but at the place you stop on the way somewhere. So far, though, the worst I have had to deal with is a call at 2:00 am from the front desk to tell me that I had left my truck doors open. I freaked out until I realize that someone was trying to do the right thing but didn't understand the breezeway doors are supposed to be open in warmer weather


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

DoubleHaul said:


> Lonnie,
> 
> If you ever come to Cheraw, the Days Inn is your kind of place. The tree hugger would be robbed between her room and the hotel office and the cops are afraid to show up even of someone called, which the patrons would certainly not do.
> 
> I am always worried about somthing like this happening--not at the typical trial hotels but at the place you stop on the way somewhere. So far, though, the worst I have had to deal with is a call at 2:00 am from the front desk to tell me that I had left my truck doors open. I freaked out until I realize that someone was trying to do the right thing but didn't understand the breezeway doors are supposed to be open in warmer weather


Im just waiting for an invite and I will head up your way.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I totally understand the way Ted handled it. Furthermore I am glad that the lady didn't try to emancipate his dogs or anything crazy like that. I'm also glad the LEO was reasonable and open minded.

If Ted had tried to handle it directly with the lady it might have worked out fine or it might have escalated and he would have been in a parking lot alone with a woman possibly going berserk on him - not good.

Having said all of that I think we all need to be mindful of a few things:

1) Due to kids and dogs dying in hot vehicles on a far too frequent basis, the public is justifiably bombarded with reminders not to leave kids or pets in vehicles in warm weather even for a short period of time. These constant reminders cause some to jump to the wrong conclusions that our animals are in danger and we must be the worst kind of owners for not realizing (or caring that) we are putting our animals in danger. As a side note people are continually (correctly) told that KEEPING dogs on a chain is animal cruelty so when they see dogs temporarily staked out on a chain (which is a useful practice after training as we all know) they jump to wrong conclusions as well - good info applied incorrectly.

2) Most people have no idea about the relative luxury of the best dog trucks, trailers and toppers. They certainly look like a hot metal box.

Given #1 and #2 combined, it is understandable that people will get worked up sometimes and jump to the wrong conclusion. Some people will handle it better than others. I don't know whether the lady could have been convinced and educated or whether she would have just ranted at Ted if he showed her the box. It would have been good if she had seen it when the cop did, maybe she would have learned something.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Screw her!

Grumpy old man regards,


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

If the woman had wanted to discuss her concerns with me, she could have asked about the dogs when I held the door open for her. Instead, she elected to deliver the ultimatum to the front desk. I think the first words out of her mouth when I met with her and the police "I am not trying to jack with you" tell you everything you need to know about her attitude. As a former cop, district attorney, and sometimes criminal defense attorney, I can tell you that it is never good for a man to be in a "he said, she said" argument with no witnesses. So, I have no regrets or second thoughts about my course of action.


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Ted,
The only thing you left out was to tell her to go do something physically impossible, however you probably have more patience then me. Anyone who starts a sentence with "I am not trying to Jack with you" has every intention of trying to manipulate, 
coerce or change someone's mind and she knows it is confrontational. Issuing an ultimatum is another red flag. Doesn't matter what you know, think or how you act, this person (Tree Hugger) already had an opinion and felt the need to force the issue.
I wouldn't have shown her a damn thing on the truck either. She has already decided that Ted was a brute for putting his dogs in a very nice Ainley box. Doesn't matter how clean the truck is, how good the dogs look or happy for that matter, she felt morally 
superior and thought she could impress her will on Ted. Good for you Ted, hope the rest of your TX trip is fun and uneventful.


----------



## watermen (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow Nice Lady!


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe she was looking for a "Ted"dy bear for the night, and that was her way of breaking the ice.
Was she hot?


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> As a former cop, district attorney, and sometimes criminal defense attorney, I can tell you that it is never good for a man to be in a "he said, she said" argument with no witnesses. So, I have no regrets or second thoughts about my course of action.


As you should not have. I find it interesting that people will offer advice to someone who has proven capable of fending for themselves & cobbling together enough funds to compete routinely at the highest level of retrieverdom. There is no shortage in this world of strange people & how they are dealt with is usually with a spur of the moment decision, generally preceded by a few previous encounters.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Scott Adams said:


> Maybe she was looking for a "Ted"dy bear for the night, and that was her way of breaking the ice.
> Was she hot?


Good god Scott,I thought the same thing but didn`t have the cojones!! Jim


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

jd6400 said:


> Good god Scott,I thought the same thing but didn`t have the cojones!! Jim


scott and jim,
i respect ted's judgement and discreation enough to assume that if she had been hot he would have handled that situation properly too.......and not told the story!;-)


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> If the woman had wanted to discuss her concerns with me, she could have asked about the dogs *when I held the door open for her*. Instead, she elected to deliver the ultimatum to the front desk. I think the first words out of her mouth when I met with her and the police "I am not trying to jack with you" tell you everything you need to know about her attitude. As a former cop, district attorney, and sometimes criminal defense attorney, I can tell you that it is never good for a man to be in a "he said, she said" argument with no witnesses. So, I have no regrets or second thoughts about my course of action.


Now we know where you went wrong. Chivalry IS dead to some of the more LIBERATED types


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

roseberry said:


> scott and jim,
> i respect ted's judgement and discreation enough to assume that if she had been hot he would have handled that situation properly too.......and not told the story!;-)


 Jim


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm guessing that offering to help her train her dogs with an "electric shock collar" would have not helped de-fuse the situation


----------

